# Termostato regulador de temperatura para incubadora



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Ene 11, 2007)

hola quería que me ayudaran con este circuito por favor
es un termostato para hacer una incubadora
alguien me podría decir que es el símbolo que es un triangulo con un signo + y otro -
se lo agradezco mucho
saludos


----------



## ASBERGADAS (Ene 11, 2007)

Hola, 
Este simbolo se emplea en electronica, para representar un amplificador operacional. 
Esta palabra tan rimbombanmte en realidad define un componente cuya tension de salida ( en la pata del vertice del triangulo) es proporcional a la diferencia de tensiones entre las dos patas que tienen el signo (-) y (+) respectivamente. 
Asi pues en este componente se tiene: 

Vsalida = Av * [(V+) - V(-)] 

En general el valor de Av es de 100.000 o mas. 

Asi pues, en  el circuito que tienes entre manos, lo que pasa en la practica, es que cuando el voltaje de la pata con el signo (+) supere (aunque sea muy poco - por ejemplo una centesima de voltio = 0,01V.) el valor del voltaje de la pata con signo (-)  [la tension del zener], entonces, la tension de salida en la pata del vertice, sera de 12 voltios ( el valor de la fuente de alimentacion, mayor no puede ser ), con lo que el transistor BC517 conducirá , el rele se excitará y desconectará la resistencia calefactora.

En realidad la tension de salida deberia ser:
     Vsalida= 100.000 *(0,01)=1000 voltios
segun la formula anterior, pero como en la placa no hay mas que 12V, este sera el valor maximo en ella.

Como en este caso el sensor de temperatura es una resistencia tipo NTC ( Coeficiente de Temperatura Negativo), es decir que tiene menos ohmios, cuanto mas caliente está, al enfriarse la incubadora, la NTC aumentrá de resistencia, la tension en la patilla (+) dismunirá y cuando esta sea menor que la del zener, la salida del operacional ( vertice del triangulo) pasará a valer 0 voltios ( menos no puede).  Entoces, el transistor BC517 dejará de conducir, el rele se desactivará, con lo cual la resistencia calefactora se conectará a la red, calentando la incubadora. 

Este proceso de On-OFF se repetirá indefinidamente, consiguiendo asi regular la temperatura de la incubadora, a un valor que dependerá de la posicion del potenciometro multivuelta de 10K y tambien del modelo de NTC que emplees. 

En la practica , casi cualquier amplificador-operacional de vale para esta aplicacion. Lo correcto seria emplear un comparador ( que es la funcion que aqui hace ) para blo cual te recomiendo el LM311 barato y facil de conseguir. Es el circuito que te conseguirá mas precision, aunque puedes emplear otro. (casi cualquiera). E que propone el esquema que es el TL082 te funcionará sin problemas.

Sinembargo este circuito, que no me cabe duda te funcionará correctamente puede presentar algun problema de estabilidad, es decir cuando la temperatura de la incubadora este muy proxima a la deseada y el circuito deba de apagar la resistencia ( o al contrario segun este calentando o no), PUEDE producir repiqueteos en el relé, es decir que este se cierre y abra rápidamente durante un pequeño rato. Para evitar esto, el circuito debería incorporar una resistencia de valor muy alto (por ejemplo 1 mega = 1.000.000 ohmios) entre el vertice del operacional (salida) y la pata que tien el signo (+). Si una vez montado se te produce el problema que te he explicado, pon una resistencia de este estilo ( con el mayor valor posible que te solucione el problema) tal como te he explicado.  Espero que te valva y animo, a por la incubadora. Saludos


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Ene 11, 2007)

Muchas gracias me haz resuelto todas las dudas  

Otra duda, pongamos que utilizo el TL082, ¿ A que patitas conecto cada canal ?
Gracias por adelantado
Saludos


----------



## Aristides (Ene 11, 2007)

El amplificador operacional, utilizado como comparador está muy bien explicado en el experimento #2, del PDF "control industrial":

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Ene 11, 2007)

perdon queri poner el LM311  ops: 
en ese caso que patitas conecto a cada lado....??
es decir donde pone el signo mas k patita conecto??
i donde pone (-) ???
graciasss


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Ene 15, 2007)

este circuito estaria bien??(es el del esquema del principio)
faltaria conectar el comparador alguien me podria decir como conectarlo gracias


----------



## areosa (Ago 1, 2007)

ola a todos guisiera gue algien me enviara el dibujo de un circuito regulador de temperatura
tengo visto algo por internet echo com un ic operacional tl 082 y con relet  y como sonda una resistencia n t c pero no consigo realizarlo


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 4, 2007)

que tipo de incubadora ? en que pais te encuentras ?

dime y te mando algunos esquematicos guey !


----------



## gihu (Ago 4, 2007)

Tienes más datos?
Por ejemplo el margen de temperatura de dentro de la incubadora?
Como se da calor?
Se tiene que dar frio en caso de que la temperatura ambiente sea mayor?

Danos más pistas y seguro que entre todos damos con la solución.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2007)

Aqui tienes un termostato de buena estabilidad y muy económico.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 5, 2007)

Estan dementes si van a colocar un regulardor de esos en una incubadora, los margenes de de offset solo decimas de grados centigrados  y son controlados por un microcontroladores  y el testeo de la temperatura hasta por dos sondas, y si es posible  que mida la humedad de la incubadora, no recuerdo bien la temperatura ( recuerdo que era de 32 grados centigrados), ahora si lo que desean son incubar huevos  los parametros del offset cambian.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

Primero: Yo No me considero Demente.
Segundo: Cuando la gallina empolla que offset tiene ?.
Tercero: Que yo sepa la gallina no viene microcontrolada.
Cuarto: La gallina que control tiene sobre la humedad ?.

La gallina sin tener nada de esto se las ha arreglado bastante bien o no

Lo que tu dices estaria bien para una estacion de incubado comercial de importancia, pero si este fuera el caso NO estaria preguntando en un foro por un circuito.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 5, 2007)

si el margen de temperatura es bajo, es decir si la incuabdora exige precision, entonces el control de temperatura no puede ser ON-OFF.  tendra que ser un control PID , proporcional, integral y derivativo pues los on-off oscilan permanentemente arriba del off-set y abajo del off-set y esa oscilacion se tira los hembriones de los huevos, (((( bueno si es para una incubadora de estas)))

atentamente


Especialista en Incubacion Avicola


----------



## zopilote (Ago 5, 2007)

Las gallinas tienen cerebro, en electronica los llaman microprocesador . Capichi


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

Creo que no es ni parecido, y si asi fuera no te olvides que la gallina microprocesada o no se levanta, va y se alimenta, va y toma agua, Etc etc, sigo sin ver el offset de esta.

Y ademas NO existe el sistema de control de pemperatura perfecto, cualquiera que se mencione tiene una mayor o menor deriva termica. Por la sensilla razon que un sistema no actua hasta que ve una variacion.1

Lo mas parecido seria una PC haciendo un analisis estadistico de las variaciones de temp. e intentado corregirlas antes que ocurran. Este sistema creo esta bastante distante de lo que se pidio al comenzo el hilo.

Al margen del tema electronico, los adjetivos sobre los que opinan guardatelos, aca tambien se trata de respetar al projimo. Capichi


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

"ELCHAVO" sorry ! !  sin querer puse lo mismo que tu.


----------



## areosa (Ago 7, 2007)

Hola El Chavo, me encuentro en España l
La temperatura ideal seria 37 -37.7 grados, si pudes manda unos esquemas para ver si puedo hacerlos  y gracias por todo


----------



## ELVEN (Jun 30, 2008)

Hola, ya tengo casi el desarrollo de una incubadora para recien nacidos,ya tengo hecho el sistema de control ,con la precision en temperatura requerida, hasta el momento lo hecho
es con el sensor clasico de temperaturas LM35DZ,pero como tambien necesito saber que pasaria usando el clasico sensor de las incubadoras comerciales,es decir,el ntc,es por ello que recurro al foro,para que alguien me indique como hacer la eleccion del mismo,de ser posible algun modelo comercializado en la argentina de ntc que me sirva para testear mi sistema.
Les comento  que realize unas pruebas con un NTC comercial ,adquirido en un negocio electronico local el mismom es de 2K2 a la temperatura de unos 20ºC,el problema es que si bien varia con la temeperatura su resitencia,en el rango que me interesa no lo hace linealmente,entonces pregunto si alguien logro hacer una incubadora  para recien nacidos con NTC ,y como hizo para obtener linealidad ,digamos de 20ºC hasta 38ºC.

atensión:les dejo un esquema circuital para estudiarlo,¿linealiza la respuesta del ntc?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 30, 2008)

De 20° a 18° es un rango bastante chico ( +-9° )

Armas ese divisor de tension (o al reves)
*Ajustas el trimpot hasta tener en e-  la mitad de la tension de referencia a la temperatura central*
(Si Vref = 5V --> sumerjo el termistor en liquido a 29°C y ajusto hasta tener 2.5V)

Con termistores comunes vas a tener alrededor de 47mV/°C  y precision de 0.1°C en el rango 20° - 38°.

Obviamente tenes que agregarle ajuste de ganancia y cero.

*EDIT*
Recien veo que puse la señal e-  en cualquier parte.
Etsa es la imagen corregida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2008)

¿ Y por que no empleas una juntura de diodo o transistor ?

Lineal, precisa y muy muy muy economica


Mira este post (Siempre y cuando tengas ganas)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/97994/


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 30, 2008)

En lo personal no me la jugaria .... prefiero usar el LM35 en vez del NTC..salvar un poco de $$ en ese tipo de equipo medico no es recomendable... y ademas no es mucho lo que vas a quitar economicamente... si me dijeras.. estoy usando un procesador de 100 usd y queremos usar uno de 1 usd, pues te la creo... pero un LM35 no debe estar encima de 1 usd, y la linealidad e inmunidad a ruido es muy superior a un NTC


----------



## ELVEN (Jul 1, 2008)

Jazz_Light dijo:
			
		

> Con una resistencia en paralelo. Léete esto. Ojalá te sirva.
> 
> (Puedes encontrar más googleando).
> 
> Saludos.



Si me sirve,el caso es que no entiendo bien como funciona,y debo hacerlo porque no puedo usar fuente partida,en este diseño,me parece que el circuito funciona como un puente en 
equilibrio o algo asi,verdad


----------



## ELVEN (Jul 1, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> En lo personal no me la jugaria .... prefiero usar el LM35 en vez del NTC..salvar un poco de $$ en ese tipo de equipo medico no es recomendable... y ademas no es mucho lo que vas a quitar economicamente... si me dijeras.. estoy usando un procesador de 100 usd y queremos usar uno de 1 usd, pues te la creo... pero un LM35 no debe estar encima de 1 usd, y la linealidad e inmunidad a ruido es muy superior a un NTC




Estoy de acuerdo con tu sugerencia,pero porque entonces las incubadoras de elevado precio siguen usando elementos no activos para sensar la temperatura,tal como un NTC,en vez de un sensor activo , como el LM35DZ


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 1, 2008)

De las cosas que he visto en industria es que muchas veces usan tecnologia atrasada por que no conocen la nueva tecnologia, y es mas frecuente de lo que uno creeria posible, otras veces el diseñador en jefe piensa erroneamente que la tecnologia actual aun no es tan fiable como la tecnolgia un poco mas antigua.. aplican el dicho de "Malo por conocido que bueno por conocer"

Son ideas que se me vienen.... un NTC lo usaria en equipos muy baratos como termostatos electronicos o cosas asi....


----------



## Fmendieta (Ene 6, 2009)

Una pregunta: Estube armando este circuito para probarlo, pero tengo unas dudas, o hay algo que no entiendo. Primero Estuve buscando el C2= 1mF 50V (electrolito) en el circuito, no lo encuentro, pero en los materiales me lo pide el autor del circuito?. En notas dice: "En caso de querer utilizar el sistema con un relé, conectarlo según el diagrama de conexiones. En este caso, R9 no va conectada." Entonces si pongo un relay que pongo en R9? un puente o quedaría vacío el espacio de R9?
 Alguién me puede explicar?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2009)

Fmendieta dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta: Estube armando este circuito para probarlo, pero tengo unas dudas, o hay algo que no entiendo. Primero Estuve buscando el C2= 1mF 50V (electrolito) en el circuito, no lo encuentro, pero en los materiales me lo pide el autor del circuito?.


1 mF = 1000 µF



> En notas dice: "En caso de querer utilizar el sistema con un relé, conectarlo según el diagrama de conexiones. En este caso, R9 no va conectada." Entonces si pongo un relay que pongo en R9? un puente o quedaría vacío el espacio de R9?


La bobina del relee se conecta en lugar de la resistencia.
Sería conveniente que coloques un diodo (1N4003) en paralelo con la bobina del relee para proteger al transistor, con el ánodo a colector y cátodo a +


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2009)

Algo como esto


----------



## Fmendieta (Ene 6, 2009)

Muchas gracias "Fogonazo" lo de la resistencia "R9" me quedó claro, pero no así el C1 y C2. Si te fijas bien en la página uno del pdf dice:
 CAPACITORES:
C1 = 1000 µF 40V (Electrolítico)
C2 = 1 µF 50V (Electrolítico) y el esquema sale solo el C1. El C2 es opcional?
Saludes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2009)

C2 va físicamente junto al operacional entre el + y - de la alimentación de este.


----------



## Fmendieta (Ene 11, 2009)

Disculpa mi majadería; pero busqué el data de este integrado y me dice que los pines 4 es el (-) y el pin #9 es (+); pero en el esquema no aparece ningún capacitor o filtro; de donde uds. sacarón que ahí es que se coloca?
Saludes


----------



## roncesvalle (Mar 10, 2010)

Aqui llevas otro, creo recordar que la temperatura para la incubadora era de 37º C y habia otro circuito que ahora no recuerdo con una histeresis de 1/2 grado C.


----------



## willastro (Abr 16, 2010)

cual seria la sonda en ese circuito ???


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola willastro

la "sonda" el el que dice, en el diagrama adjuntado como PDF por roncesvalle, "Temperature Sensor" es un diodo in4148.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DoctorPC (Abr 26, 2010)

Hola 
soy nuevo en el foro y les queria comentar que yo arme este circuito
http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/2738/termostatoqr6.jpg
compre la plaqueta original y lo monte, funciona, pero no me sirvio para la incubadora, ya que el rango de corte o histeresis es instable, varia a cada momento y e registrado picos de hasta 8 grados de diferencia que para los huevos es mucho, es imposible regular la temperatura con ese potenciometro, la escala varia de -25 a 150 grados,ahora estoy buscando un circuito con menos de 2 grados de histeresis, en este momento estoy usando un termostato de alta presion que tiene -0,5, es lo mas efectivo de todos los termostatos que probe


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 26, 2010)

Hola DoctorPC

Si todavía estas buscando un circuito para controlar la temperatura ?
Te adjunto uno que al parecer está bueno.
Este control se utiliza para los HORNITOS de los osciladores con cristal de cuarzo. Así que supongo es muy estable.
Es muy parecido al que se ve en el enlace que agregaste en tu mensaje.

Las resistencias y el Zener que están a la entrada del circuito son para estabilizar la temperatura a 75°C pero se puede modificar para tu requerimiento al respecto de temperatura.

La salida también habría que modificarla ya que este sistema trabaja solo con 5Vdc. Creo en tu caso es diferente.

En fin ahí lo dejo a tu consideración

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Dragoblaztr (May 28, 2010)

Hola a todos arme este circuito (el que posteo fogonazo), cree el PCB y monte todo pero no funciona (lo estoy alimentando con 24 VCD) subo el PDF con el PCB y una vista del armado, existe algun testpoint??



Sensor (1n4148)



Circuito ensamblado

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2010)

Me da la impresión de que el impreso esta mal.

Revisa (Para comenzar) si el IC se alimenta por la patas correspondientes.
4   : GND
13 : Vcc


----------



## Dragoblaztr (May 28, 2010)

Que tal fogonazo gracias por la respuesta acabo de verificar eso y si estan correctos tanto en el pcb como en el esquematico subo imagenes





Alguna otra sugerencia??


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2010)

Mira lo siguiente:
Tener aproximadamente 6 a 6,5 Vcc en el extremo del preset P1 que conecta con R1
Que el diodo sensor no este al revés


----------



## Dragoblaztr (May 28, 2010)

Yo de nuevo jeje reportandome, cheque lo del sensor desde las primeras veces que no anduvo el circuito y que el cable hiciera la conexion correcta hasta la placa incluso estoy usando cable blindado para evitar ruidos pero nada, lo de los 6 v del zener obtengo 6.1 v esta dentro del rango que me dices, cual es el siguiente TP??


EDITO: Ya esta funcionando el circuito jejeje la falla el BC548B tenia cruzada la base con el colector, lo reemplace y eureka.

Fogonazo gracias por la ayuda


----------



## granjeroverde (Jun 21, 2010)

Arenosa un dato si tu encubadora es de aire estanco o ventilacion forzada las temperaturas cambian yo uso 39 Cº en la de aire estanco  y 39.5 Cº  en invierno .  en la de que tenia ventilacion forzada usava 37.8  0 100º F  todo el año  otro dato importante si tienes muchos cortes de luz opta por hacerla de aire estanco ya que si tiene ventilacion forzada al volver la energia el cambio de temperatura por el aire del ventilador dañara los embriones de las aves porque primero los enfriara y despues calentara rapidamente . se mas de pollos que de electronica


----------



## willastro (Ago 18, 2010)

Dragoblaztr dijo:


> Yo de nuevo jeje reportandome, cheque lo del sensor desde las primeras veces que no anduvo el circuito y que el cable hiciera la conexion correcta hasta la placa incluso estoy usando cable blindado para evitar ruidos pero nada, lo de los 6 v del zener obtengo 6.1 v esta dentro del rango que me dices, cual es el siguiente TP??
> 
> 
> EDITO: Ya esta funcionando el circuito jejeje la falla el BC548B tenia cruzada la base con el colector, lo reemplace y eureka.
> ...




Si no es mucho pedir, podrias subir el pcb correcto??   Necesito uno tambien para una incubadora


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Ago 18, 2010)

willastro dijo:


> Si no es mucho pedir, podrias subir el pcb correcto??   Necesito uno tambien para una incubadora



Que tal el pcb que publique esta correcto te paso el link del archivo.

pcb + silk

saludos


----------



## juliadaso (Sep 30, 2010)

Me gustaria que me expliquen el tema del aire forzado o el aire estanco,necesito realizar una incubadora para el cole,y ese tema es una de las dudas =)...muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2010)

Bienvenida al foro, Juliadaso.

Por favor planteá cuáles son tus dudas concretas, porque desarrollar todo un tema (bueno, dos en este caso) no es algo ni corto ni simple.
Y más aún, comentá qué conocimientos tenés de ambos temas que estás consultando, que se hace difícil si no.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2010)

juliadaso dijo:


> Me gustaria que me expliquen el tema del aire forzado o el aire estanco,necesito realizar una incubadora para el cole,y ese tema es una de las dudas =)...muchas gracias


Al "Mover" el aire mediante un forzador se mejora el homogeneizado de la temperatura
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convección


----------



## clau (Oct 23, 2010)

Aqui la cuestion necesito armar una incubadora de huevos de pollitos con un control on-off
El metodo que voy a usar es el siguiente:

Uso el lm35 como sensor su ganancia es de 10mV * 1ºC uso un amplificador operacionala para lograr una escala de 1v * 1ºC ya se que no es recomendable pero no es necesario superar los 30ºC (operacional alimentado con +-15v)
para mostrar la temperatura en un display utilizare un voltimetro(ya lo termine y lo calibre) conectare la salida del amp op. y me medira la temperatura y mostrara en el display
hasta esta parte llegue bien pero ahora el problema del control on-off. buscando en el foro encontre un circuito
Ver el archivo adjunto 26284
pero yo necesito conectar un cooler de 12v CC y tambien un foco de 220V CA para usarlo como calentador
*¿como podria lograr esto? ¿que triac necesito para soportar esa carga?*

muchas gracias espero su ayuda
saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2010)

un  caloventor  no  seria   mejor  idea? ya tiene termostato y  corta   solo ,

yo   usaría  un  tic226 para  la lampara y un  rele  para el cooler 
también usaría  mi  tester  que    tiene  termocupla solo para calibrar  el  caloventor ,luego   pondría  un  termómetro económico de   acuario solo  para    tener  controlado con una   mirada  rápida 
saludos

PD: acabo de comprobar ,meti el caloventor adentro del horno de la  cosina y mantuvo perfecto una temperatura de 33 grados,casi sin grandes variaciones ,solo bajo  un grado y   volvio  a   nivelarse ,haora si meto   un  maple de   huevos ,en cuanto  tiempo nacen  los pollitos ? claro  si los huevos estuvieran fecundados¡¡ ,y  porque la gallina no   empolla sus huevos?cual es la ventaja de  la incubadora casera?
y  como saber si  los huevos sirven para empollar?

PD2: el  viento no  le   hase nada   a los huevos ,porque debajo de   la gallina empolladondo ,no  creo  que aya corriente de aire


----------



## clau (Oct 23, 2010)

un caloventor seria lo adecuado pero como es un proyecto para el cole necesito hacerlo yo
en que parte colocaria el rele? ¿el tic226 es para 220v? 
gracias por la respuesta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2010)

el relé para manejar  el cooler y  el tic226 para  la lampara ,pensándolo   mejor con  el tic226 ya estaría   bien para  las  dos cosas ,el cooler de 220 volt y  la lampara también de  220  volt   ,nomas  suma   los wat totales  y  mira  la hoja de datos del  tic226 para ver  si soporta  la carga 
saludos 
PD:  el  relé  lo mencione porque asumí que  el  cooler  era de  12 volt


----------



## clau (Oct 23, 2010)

ehhmm en realidad si es un cooler de 12v  tendria que hacer?
saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *1 mF* = 1000 µF
> 
> +


 
a la miercoles.........si yo veo eso tambien me la como ......... pensaria un uF mal escrito..
¿ acaso hay quienes ponen MILI faradios ?????


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el relé para manejar  el cooler y  el tic226 para  la lampara ,*pensándolo   mejor con  el tic226 ya estaría   bien para  las  dos cosas* ,el cooler de 220 volt y  la lampara también de  220  volt  ....


Sería una mala idea.
Es preferible dejar activo el cooler en forma permanente, esto reduce la histéresis del sistema de regulación de temperatura, además que homogeneiza la temperatura del gabinete.


----------



## clau (Oct 23, 2010)

mmm tenes razon fagonazo, bueno muchas gracias por su ayuda
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2010)

yo    dude pero  no por esas razones ,es verdad es preferible dejan  el  cooler siempre encendido 
saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 23, 2010)

Este circuito lo diseñé para un amigo http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2010/04/25/estufa-de-cultivo-para-microbiologia/ y le funcionó muy bien.
El circuito que está en su página es una versión más vieja que la que estoy subiendo y además contiene un error en el valor en R21 ya que debe ser de 390 ohms.
Con 1 MOhm en R5 la histéresis estaba en 1 grado, con 220K tal como está indicado en el esquema, no pudo determinar la histéresis ya que con los medios que disponía, no detectó variación.


----------



## clau (Oct 26, 2010)

buenas yo de nuevo por aqui
les comento arme el circuito anterior en placa virgen y en protoboard pero ninguno de los 2 funciono y se me quemo el LM35 alguien probo este circuito anteriormente?
antes de probar revise 3 veces el circuito pero igual recalento y se quemo (LM35) 
alquien ya lo hizo?
saludos
Ver el archivo adjunto 26284


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

Si se calentó el LM35 es que está mal conectado. Si usás el buscador del foro, vas a encontrar un enlace donde hay un problema similar y como lo solucionaron.


----------



## fliadepepo (Ene 27, 2011)

hola, realize el circuito de fogonazo y no logro que funcione, mas presisamente no logro que regule, es decir, por mas *UE* muevo el preset al comparador le llega siempre la misma tensio...
desde ya muchas gracias por leer y si pueden ayudarme les estare aun mas agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2011)

fliadepepo dijo:


> hola, realize el circuito de fogonazo y no logro que funcione, mas presisamente no logro que regule, es decir, por mas *UE* muevo el preset al comparador le llega siempre la misma tensio...
> desde ya muchas gracias por leer y si pueden ayudarme les estare aun mas agradecido.



¿ Y se te ocurrió la posibilidad de que hallas armado algo mal ?


----------



## fliadepepo (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola nuevamente, te cuento un poco cómo va la mano.
Hace como 5 días probé tu proyecto en el prototoard y funcionó correctamente (un lujo) pero despues le agregé un moc3041 y un tic 226D pera manejar cargas mas grandes, el problema es que no probé esa segunda parte en proto sino que como ya tenía experiencia en esa cuestión simplemente la pase por el proteus y diseñé el impreso. pero jamás funcionó, después de medirlo varias veces decidí volver a la proto, asumo que debe tener varias fallas porque sin importar cómo mueva el preset, al comparador le llega siempre 6.2 o 6.3 v (lo del zener), pero además a la otra entrada del comparador le llegan casi 20 volt... (todo esto en la proto), si, se me ocurrió la posibilidad de haber armado algo mal y por eso lo volví a armar en proto y bueno, consigo los valores antes mencionados.

Planeo desarmarlo por completo y volverlo a armar, supongo que el error es de conexión, pero tambien voy a comprobar que los componentes funcionen correctamente por separado.

Hola *dragoblaztr*, tengo el problema en el termostato que hiciste que el relé cambia de estado cuando le doy o no tension, creo que todo el resto funciona bien. Para mi no puse el rele correcto, me podrías decir que relé pusiste vos exactamente ? y si tenes alguna sugerencia te la agradesco
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Feb 16, 2011)

@ @fliadepepo

El rele se mantiene encendido mientras la temperatura del sensor este por debajo de la temperatura que establescas con el potenciometro, enciende tu circuito y varia el ajuste del preset, sino se apaga el relee algo debes tener erroneo, checaste los tespoint que puso fogonazo??

saludos


----------



## fliadepepo (Feb 16, 2011)

el comparador funciona bien, pero el problema que tengo es que el nivel mas bajo que da es suficiente para polarizar el trnsistor, entonces el rele cambia de estado cuando le doi o no tencion.
En el preset hay menos de 6 v pero varia lo suficiente como para que alla un cambio en el comparador. El censor esta bien colocado. Prove agregando un diodo mas a la salida del comparador para hacer caer la tencion pero no funciona. 
Agradezco todas las sugerencias y la atencion


----------



## yoelmauri (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola, que tal? Dragoblaztr, o alguno que halla realizado el circuito que posteo fogonazo..
Que estabilidad les dio este circuito, varia mucho la temperatura??
Gracias!


----------



## pablete01 (Jun 30, 2011)

Agrego un dato curioso al tema:
Sabian que los huevos de tortuga, deben ser incubado en una temperatura entre 27 y 33 grados??
Ademas si la mayor parte incubacion esta entre los 27 y 30 grados naceran mayormente machos y entre 30,5 y 33 naceran hembra?
Curioso, no?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 1, 2011)

El período termo-sensible está aproximadamente en el tercio central del período de incubación.
Hay un documento muy interesante para el que quiera leer un poco:
http://www.unizar.es/lagenbio/docencia/apuntesfundamentos/Mecanismos.pdf
Vaya uno a saber el porqué de esta adaptación, pero en un supuesto calentamiento de 4 grados de la temperatura, pueden llegar a nacer machos hasta en un 98%.


----------



## noelias (Jul 4, 2011)

Dragoblaztr dijo:


> Que tal el pcb que publique esta correcto te paso el link del archivo.
> 
> pcb + silk
> 
> saludos



Holas, mira disculpa por la ignorancia y la arrogancia, jijiji el circuito de fogonazo esta bueno, y todo la cuestion es q*UE* quiero armarlo como ya esta todo resuelto solo tengo una dudita, el rele de tiene q*UE* ser de 24 voltios, no sirve uno de 12 por q*UE* por ende volaria la bobina no?

Pd, creo q*UE* tu circuito esta simulado en proteus no? Y si lo esta seria pposible q*UE* postees el archico, y de verdad disculpa por la ignorancia, no se mucho pero entendi bastante bien tu cirvuito, y lo unico q*UE* no entendi eso de los testpoints? Graciassss


----------



## richard alonso (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola gente, algo tarde pero bueno subo una foto de un termostato electrónico que armé en mi taller hace un rato.


----------



## fliadepepo (Jul 27, 2011)

hola! hace tiempo que persigo este tipo de proyectos que actúan según una variable física (temperatura en este caso), por eso es que a mi si me interesa tu proyecto y quisiera que nos cuentes un poco sobre las prestaciones del mismo. muchas gracias.


----------



## Gartzen (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola, también me costo realizarlo para mi incubadora. pero al fin lo  conseguí y con un rango de 35.5 a 37.6, es decir, una decima de 
ºC para regular. El link es el siguiente:
http://www.escol.com.my/Projects/Project-03(Thermostat-1)/Proj-03.html
Yo utilizo un multímetro para obtener la lectura conectado al mismo LM35 del termostato para no meterme en rollos.
Para  obtener un rango de 1 décima de ºC necesitas poner R2 con por lo menos  20 M, con 4.7(como marca el circuíto) Tendrías un rango de
1,5 ºC.
Espero te funcione, yo ahora los estoy fabricando para vender y funcionan de maravilla.
Saludos


----------



## German Volpe (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola gente, espero que anden bien. Bueno paso a comentar. Resulta que armé el circuito propuesto por Fogonazo usando la pcb del usuario que lo armo. El termostato funciona, el prinicipal problema viene del lado de la histerisis. Por lo visto este circuito es muy preciso. En mi caso yo lo uso en una incubadora de pollitos a una temperatura aproximada de 38ºC . Pero claro, el circuito corta y arranca en un lapso de 10-15 segundos, ademas de "zapatear" el rele al encender (algo que yo creo que es debido a la histerisis), por lo cual no puedo hacerlo andar como quiero. ¿ Hay alguna posibilidad de variar alguna resistencia o colocarle un potenciometro para regular la histerisis en aproximadamente 1/2 grado?

Al final encontre la falla. Resulta que el problema era debido a la falta de filtrado de la fuente. Lo tenia con un capacitor de 1000uf y el rele se comportaba de esa forma.
Yo pensando que era el circuito, me decidí a armar otro. Use el control de coolers por temperatura de la página :  http://sound.whsites.net/project42.htm

En vez de colocar un cooler en el colector del transistor, puse un relé de 12v con un díodo y utilicé el normal cerrado para usar una lámpara o resistencia para mi incubadora y retiré la resistencia limitadora de 10 Ohm para tener 12v en el relé. Probe de sensores díodos rectificadores 1N4007 y tamb 1n4148 y funcionan muy bien y preciso.
Aporto el dato porque para mi es mas economico y facil armar ese, claro que opera con distintos rangos de temperatura.
Saludos


----------



## willastro (Ago 10, 2011)

Podrias postear el esquema del circuito con las mejoras por favor ?  De alguna manera mas detallada, ya que mis conocimientos no son excelentes en lo que es electronica y sin algo para guiarme no lo puedo hacer.


----------



## German Volpe (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola gonzalo. Aca te dejo el diagrama modificado. Disculpa la desprolijidad, pero creo que se entiende. Cualquier duda hacemela saber.
saludos

EDITO:
La resistencia de colector de 10 ohm hay que sacarla y poner en su lugar un cable o puente
Y recomiendo armar una fuente de 12v rectificado en onda completa y con por lo menos 2000uf de filtrado.


----------



## willastro (Ago 12, 2011)

German Volpe dijo:


> Hola gonzalo. Aca te dejo el diagrama modificado. Disculpa la desprolijidad, pero creo que se entiende. Cualquier duda hacemela saber.
> saludos
> 
> EDITO:
> ...




Cual es el sensor ???  lo que dice S+ y S-  que es ????donde va conectado el relé ???
Esas son las dudas que tengo en este momento...

Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## German Volpe (Ago 12, 2011)

Claro, el sensor es el diodo que esta conectado en S+ y S- . El rele, como puse ahi, la bobina va conectada en la salida del colector, y utilizas el normal cerrado como en el esquema, para conectar una lampara o resistencia calentadora.
Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Ene 16, 2012)

Bueno, no quiero abrir otro tema al que talvez me lo traigan para aca ya que es algo parecido, el tema es que me compre una pava electrica, esta pava solo corta a los 100° porque corta solamente cuando el vapor del agua toca un bimetalico que tiene arriba de toda la pava. ahora si, quiero implementarle un regulador de temperatura, pero no quiero que la pava se encienda cada vez que la temperatura baja, sino que quiero que encienda, caliente hasta los 70° (variable, como para tomar mate )y corte y no vuelva a prender. Mi idea es hacer un circuito como el que subio fogo, pero ese cada vez que llega a la temperatura maxima corta, y cuando vuelve a la minima prende, pense en ponerle un rele que corte todo y en paralelo un boton que lo vuelva a prender. que opinan?. Ha otra cosa, el sensor seria el diodo 1N4148 no?, como lo pongo bajo el agua para que no haga cortocircuito jajaja. Sino se pueden implementar termocuplas?


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola zxeth esta bien lo que decis supongo. Yo arme el de fogonazo y andubo bien, pero si queres podes armar el que yo puse que lleva menos componentes y es un poco mas economico. Hice varias variantes de ese circuito con rele y sin rele y las uso para reguladores de temperatura de amplis incubadoras etc, la verdad que funciona muy bien y si no me equivoco llega tambien a 70º.
saludos


----------



## zxeth (Ene 16, 2012)

sabes que estube pensando y no lo voy a poder hacer con diodos, capaz que con una termocupla si, porque es agua de pozo la que se calienta (la pava esta esta en la costa), y al ser agua salada es muy conductiva


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 16, 2012)

claro tenes razon. no habia pensando eso jaja


----------



## carmant (May 6, 2012)

Aquí podeis ver video de como ha quedado mi termostato higrotato + temporizador para volteo, funcionando a las mil maravillas, Especialmente diseñado para incubadoras.
Espero que os guste que igual lo comercializo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2012)

es como una gallina electrónica,que bárbaro ¡¡¡ 
esta muy bonito


----------



## carmant (May 16, 2012)

Pasaros por aqui y vereis.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/654861/


----------



## marcelo12 (Ene 3, 2013)

hola estube leendo el tema porque me interesa construirme mi propia incubadora mi pregunta es podria usar un ntc de un aire acondiciionado para armar un circuito controlador de temperatura


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2013)

marcelo12 dijo:
			
		

> hola estube leendo el tema porque me interesa construirme mi propia incubadora mi pregunta es podria usar un ntc de un aire acondiciionado para armar un circuito controlador de temperatura



Como el dato del sensor va a algún tipo de comparador de tensión, se puede emplear cualquier cosa, siempre que se adapte correctamente al comparador.


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 3, 2013)

Para termostato siempre es mas fiable un ntc, pero para medir, lo mejor es algo del 35. Aunque yo uso siempre el diodo como dice fogo, por ejemplo en las prensas de vulcanizado, uso de los metálicos a rosca hasta 150 grados. Es cuestión de tomarles la mano. Yo creo que se opta por la termoresistencia, porque es esto: una resistencia y nunca vi una quemada, salvo experimentos raros que hice. En cambio, un imtegrado es un integrado y siempre sujeto a posibles deterioros.


----------



## marcelo12 (Ene 4, 2013)

Hola , estoy armando éste circuito que encontré en la web, estoy usando un ntc de un aire acondicionado de 10k a 25 grados Centigardos, pero la cuestión es que no me funciona, no se si es el diseño del circuito que está mal o es el ntc que no me funciona para éste propósito; si alguien con mayores conocimientos que yo que me echa una mano.

Adjunto el esquema del circuito.


----------



## marcelo12 (Ene 25, 2013)

ayuda estoy realizando este circuito pero no me funciona que es lo que me falto o el esquema esta mal por favor lo necesito para precentar en la escuela gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2013)

marcelo12 dijo:
			
		

> ayuda estoy realizando este circuito pero no me funciona que es lo que me falto o el esquema esta mal por favor lo necesito para precentar en la escuela gracias



Por que se le echa la culpa al circuito, falta algo o NO funciona y nunca se le echa la culpa a un error de armado.

¿ Que es lo que hace o NO hace ?

Nada
Siempre On
Siempre Off
Sale humo
¿¿??

¿ Que mediciones tomaste ?


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 26, 2013)

Ese circuito tiene que funcionar, pero es como te dije mas adelante: se usa para control de una reistencia calentadora. Tambien se podría enfriar, si le ponés a la salida algo que enfríe. (Peltier)
Pero no para medir como pediste al principio. Para medir son alineales y para linealizarlas habría que medir grado por grado la resistencia y luego con algún algorritmo o tabla, tener el valor de temperatuta preciso.
Ya te dije, que para el control uso NTC y para medir la, temperatura del mismo, un diodo común y silvestre.


----------



## marcelo12 (Ene 26, 2013)

si lo que nesecito es controlar la temperatura no medir talves el problema sea que no lo e armado bien intentare nuevamente


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 20, 2015)

Hola...Hace algunos años(mas de 30 y menos de 50) me toco reparar una estufa de cultivo de un laboratorio de análisis clínicos y la imagen que te adjunto era el circuito que saque en su momento.
Cumple con todos los requisitos de una incubadora y es totalmente sencillo de hacer(al menos eléctricamente hablando). El NTC(sensor de la temperatura) era de entre 5K y 10K creo recordar y la resistencia calefactora no recuerdo la potencia. 
Saludos.

Ric


----------



## hember (Sep 12, 2015)

Pues quiero saber la presion de circuito posteado, adema de que cuanto es el retardo para volver a encender el calefa*C*tor...



Lo que he notado segun casi 10 min, para encender el calefactor, no se si esa es el rango de espera...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2015)

hember dijo:


> Pues quiero saber la presion de circuito posteado, adema de que cuanto es el retardo para volver a encender el calefa*C*tor...
> 
> 
> Lo que he notado segun casi 10 min, para encender el calefactor, no se si esa es el rango de espera...



El calefactor no enciende por tiempo, sino por descenso de temperatura.

Si la temperatura desciende rápido el calefactor debería encender mas frecuentemente.


Esto si es que está correctamente armado


----------



## hember (Mar 30, 2016)

Hola, he armado el termostato que subió Fogonazo, y gracias al amigo que elaboró el PCB, tengo una duda, con el P1 500 ohms, creo que está mal conectado, el pin 1 de P1 500 ohms tendría que ir conectado al resistor de R1 10k, espero que me pueda resolver mi duda.... Gracias


----------



## richard alonso (Mar 30, 2016)

se ve interesante,aqui les dejo a los amigos del foro el que diseñe,ese es solo el funcionamiento,pero en la realidad lo arme y anda perfecto


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 23, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aqui tienes un termostato de buena estabilidad y muy económico.




*Muchas thacks* *Fogo *por el aporte. Mas simple y economico no puede existir  Posteo 11  




saludos​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2017)

SSTC dijo:


> *Muchas thacks* *Fogo *por el aporte. Mas simple y economico no puede existir  Posteo 11
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Como otros circuitos "Plaquetrucho", este esquema incluye un error intencional.
No recuerdo cual, pero analizando un poco (Muy poco) este se detecta fácilmente.
Una ves armado, es muy estable y confiable, se puede estabilizar la temperatura en ±2° y retocando la realimentación (Smith triggerS) se puede reducir hasta ± 0,2°


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 26, 2017)

mi idea es que funcione y se ancle en 100° una resistencia. Si, no te preocupes fogonazo todos los circuito de google tienen sus temas y ni hablar si es de la reputación de paquetentodo  

*Gracias de todo modos*


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 12, 2017)

amigos ya que estan con el tema de las incubadoras,les puedo pasar si quieren el que yo hise,es de mi autoria,usa pic 16f819,display 2 x 16,sensor lm35 cuenta con temperatura ajustable por pulsadores,tambien el tiempo en segundos ajustable para el volteo de las bandejas de huevos,cada 4 horas el sistema activa el motor de la bandeja,el cual estara activado por los segundos seleccionados por la persona,demas si se corta la luz el sistema mantiene programada la temperatura y segundos que el usuario selecciono,programa escrito en basic,igual lesdejo la foto del circuito y si lesinteresa les paso todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2017)

Te olvidaste de subir el programa 

Gracias !


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 19, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te olvidaste de subir el programa
> 
> Gracias !


estoy armando un video,donde explico el funciomamiento,incluido ira encarpeta rar el archivo hex,mas diseño del pcb,en estos dias lo subo


----------



## peperc (Oct 19, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Primero: Yo No me considero Demente.
> Segundo: Cuando la gallina empolla que offset tiene ?.
> Tercero: Que yo sepa la gallina no viene microcontrolada.
> Cuarto: La gallina que control tiene sobre la humedad ?.
> ...



disculpen, pero en el tiempo que leo distintos temas en la web y en foros , he visto a cada aventurero, por no decir peligroso irresponsable querer realizar circuitos para temas delicados y preguntando en foros !!!
mi capacidad de asombro ha sido superada por varios miles en algunos casos, asi que les recomiendo no presuponer que la gente es inteligente, o prudente, o que razona .

se los digo con el mayor de los respetos y sabiendo que la gran mayoria si lo hacen, pero algunos no.


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 19, 2017)

aqui esta lo prometido,tambien les dejo el enlace del video para que vean como ajustarla,sin entrar en discuciones,aunque no se para quien iva ese comentario,podran existir muchos aventureros,pero tambien existen muchos como yo,que estudiamos y que lo que hacemos es porque sabemos,sin creernos mejores que los demas,aparte hace años arme otra y funciona hasta ahora,la persona a logrado sacar muchos pollitos,bueno espero sus comentarios,fotos o algun video si alguien mas se anima a armarla

aqui el video  






aqui el circuito que me olvide de ponerlo en la carpeta rar


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 22, 2017)

amigos del foro,les paso en archivo rar la correccion del codigo,tenia una lectura errada de 1 grado y medio, ahora ya esta exacta,comprobada a distintas temperaturas con termometro digital,ambas sondas metidas juntas dentro de la incubadora,las fotos ablan por si solas,el unico diseño que no puse es la pcb de los pulsadores,la cual la pueden hacer hustedes mismos,les recomiendo en paralelo con cada pulsador un ceramico de 100nf,espero comentarios


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 29, 2017)

Amigos del foro,nuevamente aportando un granito de arena para quien lo necesite, les dejo el archivo .rar de la incubadora version 1.1, es el archivo hex listo, puede programar cada cuantas horas el motor que mueve la bandeja se activara por xx cantidad de segundos previamente seleccionados, antes era cada 4 horas sin posibilidad de cambiar ese tiempo, ahora pueden ajustar desde 0 horas hasta 12 horas de espera para activar el motor de la bandeja, en fin espero les sirva, ya hay una incubadora funcionando, espero alguien mas la arme tambien, si lo hacen dejen sus comentarios, pros y contras si las hay 

Ahora si gracias al moderador por aceptar mi pedido, aqui les dejo el archivo version 1.1 corregido, en si funcionaba bien, solo que tenia un error en los calculos de la hora, ahora si listo, nuevamente gracias al moderador


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 9, 2017)

La incubadora ha cumplido con su función, empezaron a nacer, ahora saqué la incubadora versión 1,2, la cual se pueden programar cuantos dias se quiere incubar y cuandos dias el motor que mueve la bandeja funcionará


----------



## zonosfera (Nov 9, 2017)

Eso... es una codorniz...????

Saludos...


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 9, 2017)

Asi es amigo, están naciendo recién asi q*ue* ya ven, el sistema en general funciona muy bien, pueden hacerlo con toda seguridad.


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 12, 2017)

amigos les dejo todo pronto,lista componentes completa,los pdf prontos para imprimir de la placa controladora y del teclado,y el archivo hex pronto a cargar al pic,todo de mi autoria,esta es la version 1,2 de la incubadora,se programa todo igual,solo que ahora podemos elegir cuantos dias de incubacion total queremos,y tambien si el motor que mueve la bandeja de los huevos funcionara xx segundos durante tooda la incubacion o si queremos que un dia o lo que quieran antes de terminar la fecha seleccionada el motor deje demover los huevos,segun me an dicho por ejemplo la gallina un dia o dos antes que termine la fecha de incubacion deja de mover los huevos,por eso ustedes pueden seleccionar esa funcion tambien,el motor movera los huevos xx cantidad de segundos cada 1,2,5,10 horas o lo que ustedes quieran,y al llegar a la fecha de que no los mueva mas dejara de hacerlo


----------



## elciru (Ago 10, 2018)

*Termostato de precisión con salida a triac (funciona a 220vca).*


Hola, amigos!!
Os paso éste esquema de un termostato que estoy usando en mis proyectos de incubadoras para pollos. El integrado es el LM358 y va muy bien, aunque me gustaría poder construir uno que funcione mandando pulsos que se vayan reduciendo conforme se aproximan a la temperatura establecida. Al ser tipo proporcional y no de "on-off" creo que tendría una histéresis mucho menor y sería más preciso para mis incubadoras. Conozco el esquema con el UAA1016B que hace lo que quiero, pero es caro y muy difícil de conseguir. A ver si conocéis un esquema sencillo que pueda valer por su precisión. Muchas gracias por adelantado y espero que mi circuito pueda ayudar a al quien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2018)

No viste por aquí ? : Termostato proporcional para incubadora


----------



## elciru (Ago 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No viste por aquí ? : Termostato proporcional para incubadora


He leído todos los mensajes y visto todos los circuitos. Pero me preguntaba si existiría algo analógico sencillo que trabaje como PWM o con graduación proporcional. Tipo UAA1016B aunque vaya a 12vcc.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2018)

elciru dijo:


> He leído todos los mensajes y visto todos los circuitos. Pero me preguntaba si existiría algo analógico sencillo que trabaje como PWM o con graduación proporcional. Tipo UAA1016B aunque vaya a 12vcc.


Si el/los calefactores trabajaran con 12Vcc sería ineficiente, las conversiones de tensión + rectificación hacen perder rendimiento a la instalación.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 11, 2018)

Podes hacer un PWM  a partir de por ejemplo Amplis Operacionales
Algo como esto


----------



## elciru (Ago 11, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el/los calefactores trabajaran con 12Vcc sería ineficiente, las conversiones de tensión + rectificación hacen perder rendimiento a la instalación.


La idea no es alimentar los calefactores con 12 voltios. Con 12vcc iría el termostato y mediante un triac daría alimentación a la resistencia calefactora.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2018)

elciru dijo:


> He leído todos los mensajes y visto todos los circuitos. Pero me preguntaba si existiría algo analógico sencillo que trabaje como *PWM *o con graduación proporcional. Tipo UAA1016B aunque vaya a 12vcc.





elciru dijo:


> La idea no es alimentar los calefactores con 12 voltios. Con 12vcc iría el termostato y mediante un *triac *daría alimentación a la resistencia calefactora.



Un *TRIAC *no trabaja en modo *PWM*


----------



## elciru (Ago 11, 2018)

El triac no lo usaría como alma del circuito. Simplemente sería el componente que mandaría a la resistencia calefactora los pulsos creados por el circuito en cuestión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2018)

Te dejo lo que tengo sobre termostatos. a triac que son algo proporcionales:


----------



## elciru (Ago 12, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te dejo lo que tengo sobre termostatos. a triac que son algo proporcionales:


Algo así era lo que buscaba!! Muchas gracias!!!!! Voy a estudiarlos y construir algunos a ver cual se adapta a mis necesidades.


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 28, 2018)

bueno con este tema de la incubadora,si alguien lo decea armar aca les dejo este diseño del pcb + lista materiales etc etc,con este circuito podran controlar temperatura ,humedad,movimiento de bandeja todo se puede ajustar,y si se corta la luz los datos guardados no se borran,aparte es un sistema automatico si se corta y vuelve la luz el sistema se activa solo para volver a sensar temperatura etc y evitar perder la incubacion


----------

